

Ask HN: What's your most embarrassing moment in IT career? - giis

For me, During my first job as an IT support engineer, everyday I used log into production server as &#x27;root&#x27; user and check logs.<p>Few weeks later, intern joined this team, I thought him how to verify production server logs. Few days later, while intern is verifying the log, senior team member saw this and told us &quot;we never had root access to production server, you guys are checking logs from our dev server everyday!&quot;
======
theaccordance
Most embarrassing moment? Didn't really have any during my 12 years doing IT
support. Awkward moments? Plenty, typically involving _insert fetish here_
porn that popped up on a user's computer while sitting there with them
troubleshooting.

